# Solar at Camp



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Last year for vacation I went to a friends camp up in Maine. He and his wife are in there 70's (My Mother use to work for them)

It is 10 bedroom, 2 bath, 2 story place sitting on a lake that borders New Brunswick... It has been powdered by a gas generator for lights with propane for heating water and propane for the frig. Electric is used for lights, the propane on demand water heater has an electric controller, and a tv with satellite 

I gave them a bunch of 20 watt solar panels, 8 charge controllers, a converter, a bunch of cable and about 20 55 amp hour batteries. I walked him through basic configuration. They also installed a transfer switch to make it easier to switch from gas to solar and hooked it up to trickle charge the batteries when the generator is running


His wife let me know that they are using 1/2 the gas they use to use


----------

